# Brand New JL HD600/4...... Status Light Flashing Red & Green



## Cstrife2 (May 27, 2009)

Hello all,

So I just got a brand new JL HD600/4 from an authorized JL dealer to power my new PRO60SE components. I bought and installed it today which is replacing my Kenwood KAC-X40 and when I powered it up the first thing I got was no output and the status light blinking red & green. 

I have checked and re-checked the wiring, which has not changed from the Kenwood setup. 

I am going back to the dealer tomorrow morning but has anyone here had this happen to them with any of their HD amp and what the problem could be?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Did you check your manual?

4) Alternating Red and Green: lights to indicate
that the amplifier is experiencing a fault
that may require service of the amplifier, its
wiring or the vehicle’s charging system. Audio
is muted when this fault occurs. The most
likely cause of this fault is a low supply voltage
condition. If battery voltage drops below 8.5
volts at any point, the amplifier (except for the
“Status” LED) will shut itself off to protect itself
and the vehicle’s charging system. If the voltage
drops below 6 volts, the “Status” LED will also
turn off.
The amplifier will turn back on automatically
when voltage climbs back above 9 volts. This
shut-down and turn-on behavior may happen
in a rapid cycle when bass-heavy program
material causes a weak charging system to
momentarily dip too low. If this is happening
in your system, have your charging system
inspected to make sure it is working properly.
If no problem is found with the supply
voltage to the amplifier and you are
still seeing alternating Red and Green
on the “Status” LED, it is likely that the
amplifier is suffering from an internal
fault that requires factory service.
For more information on troubleshooting this
amplifier, refer to Appendix D (pages 20, 21).


----------



## Cstrife2 (May 27, 2009)

fish said:


> Did you check your manual?
> 
> 4) Alternating Red and Green: lights to indicate
> that the amplifier is experiencing a fault
> ...


Yeah I checked the manual and read the same thing. The voltage is good in my car i checked that with a meter at the amp. 

I just find it very strange that a JL amp like that would be DOA out of the box.


----------



## Shod (Oct 6, 2008)

The company that I work for sells the HD amps and JL sent us an email talking about a recall on some of those amps.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

If there is a problem with the amp and you just purchased it, the dealer will replace it for you under warranty.

Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## Cstrife2 (May 27, 2009)

msmith said:


> If there is a problem with the amp and you just purchased it, the dealer will replace it for you under warranty.
> 
> Manville Smith
> JL Audio, Inc.


So I took it back to the dealer, and they swapped it on the spot, everything now working great! 

Very clean amp, although i am very surprised to get one that was DOA.


----------



## cjj2d (Jun 28, 2005)

there are always DOA's in any batch of equipment


----------

